# Supportive Work



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Just want to say how great my boss is!! She knows all about us starting the adoption process, and I just asked if I could start work 30 mins earlier and start to  build up lieu time and take them off for our adoption stuff and she has said of course!   Very happy as it would have meant no days off for me until April!!!


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

That's good, it makes a difference when have good boss. Both mine and dh have been great as well.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Good to hear! My work have been great too giving paid time for good study and panel. Also for post approval meetings. I know I am very lucky. Although on the flip side others may say people get time for antenatal appointments and scans etc so we should be allowed time. Anyway, an argument for another day. Glad all is good


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Glad to hear it.  Mine were also very supportive.  As Lolly said, it's only fair really, given you'd get it for anti-natal etc, but they don't have to do it and it was appreciated!


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

My manager has been amazing. He has been so laid back he almost horizontal!

For maternity you are given time off for appointments, but they are only normally a couple of hours. Some of mind I'v needed whole days off. 

Not much longer hopefully then I will be on Adoption leave


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

baby0684 said:


> For maternity you are given time off for appointments, but they are only normally a couple of hours.


That's often not the case though. It's not that unusual for people to need half days off on a fairly regular basis, especially in third trimester or in multiple pregnancies. Additionally, people who are pregnant have a very high sick rate, morning sickness and the effect on immune systems, plus a natural desire to be more careful when dealing with the health of their unborn child in addition to their own well being, will often mean that people who don't normally take time off sick will suddenly have a considerable amount of time off. Even firms who normally have very strict sickness policies have to be accommodating because sickness relating to pregnancy has to be treated differently. All completely reasonable, but actually, the adoption process in comparison to the whole pregnancy thing, is often a lot less intrusive overall to your working life.

It's good to hear so many people have supportive employers.

I'm still holding out hope that I'll be able to go back once the kids are in school if we're still in the same area.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

My boss has been good too. Luckly my hours mean I don't start till the afternoon but he has been flexible about me going in later due to sw visits and meetings etc. it does make a difference.  Knowing that they are a little flexible.  He also got me all the information regarding adoption leave etc. (didn't tell him I had already got it) but I thought it was nice if him.


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

I have one concern with work and not sure if it will effect us or not.....currently I am doing maternity cover (Ironic I know!) and have just been told that the lady that is coming back is going to do maternity cover herself in a different position.  This means rather than being made permanent they want to give me another 1 year contract....although I know this is great considering so many people searching for jobs at the moment I wanted something permanent so that I had something to come back too after adoption leave.  Do you think the non-security of my job will effect our approval? Or if I was to change job now for a permanent job will this have some sort of effect? Also my husband is looking for a new job.  

I'm worried that change of job now will show unsettlement and they tell us to wait! 

Sorry for waffling ladies I just need some advise! 

xx


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

I think some of it is down to how you tell it. If you seem relaxed about it and even go so far as to mention how great that situation is as you can be relaxed about work due to 'just' doing contract work, or how it will mean complete flexibility as to when to restart work only when you and the child are ready (rather than fitting in with an adoption leave timetable) it can perhaps make the sw happy about it too.

Looks like it won't be coming up in hs for a while. Hope you get happy with your and dh's situation by then and good luck to his job hunting.
Gettina x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Exactly what Gettina has said.

You need to think what is best for the child, as that is what the SWs will be looking at.  They ultimately would like the main carer to be off work for a minimum of one year, so the fact that you are on contract work is ideal really as you are more flexible.

Most companies in the public and private sectors will only allow a one year leave of absence so the fact that you could be taking more time off depending on the needs of the child will put you in a good light.

I wish you both good luck with the future x


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

I understand what you are saying regarding more time off with the child - and yes this is great, but I was wondering if they would then look at finances more because although we had one month without me working and we were OK, that was just the 2 of us and also only one month I'm not sure we could cope in the long run......would this then go against us?

I know I'm being extra cautious but I don't want it to become another obsticle in our journey to becoming parents!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Kimmieb,

If you are on a 12month contract will you be losing out on adoption leave pay? If so I would look at moving jobs. You need to be in your role for 26weeks before placement of child to quality for statutory adoption pay (this may change by 2014 though).

X


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

I have been here for 6 months already and it will be extended until September next year, I will get SAP but possibly not the first 6 weeks or whatever it is at 90% of pay.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

You should get the first 6 weeks too, this quote is taken from the government's website on adoption leave



> The weekly amount of Statutory Adoption Pay is £136.78 *or* 90% of your average weekly earnings before tax (whichever is lower).
> Statutory Adoption Pay is payable for 39 weeks.


https://www.gov.uk/adoption-pay-leave


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Pauliboo - a lot of maternity pay policies pay 90-100% for the first 6weeks of leave. This is based on the medical advice that a women shouldn't have to work whilst physically unable to do so. If employers are being fair then the adoption policy matches maternity policy. 

As Kemmieb is on a fixed term contract, then she may not be entitled to the same benefits as a colleague (if FTC means you are NOT an employee as it will depend on the type of contract) who is in a permanent contract. She would need to confirm if SAP will also be covered on a FTC.

x


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Thank you guys - it's so reassuring having people like yourselves to help  

I will investigate further!! xx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
Sorry to jump in, any advice about paternity leave for my DH? 
I will be taking adoption leave from work with a good package similar to maternity but DH will need to take 2 weeks statutory paternity leave, is it paid or unpaid? Don't think his employer has a policy. 

Thanks x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Paternity pay is paid at the same rate as maternity leave £136.87 per week - but it is taxed too!

He can also share your adoption leave but you can't take it at the same time.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Gertie, I know.  She said that she is entitled to SAP and therefore she should get the statutory adoption pay (£136/week) for the first 6 weeks if she isn't entitled to 90%.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Pauliboo, much appreciated


----------



## ChickenLegs (Feb 3, 2013)

Unfortunately, my manager is not supportive at all - I told him in March that was adopting and he was not remotely interested. Turns out he also didn't realise that I would be taking leave, and when I told him today he was really peed off. Ah well! He's got a year to get over it.


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Sod him chicken legs! Exciting times for you.


----------



## ChickenLegs (Feb 3, 2013)

That's what the woman in my office said!


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi chicken, I hope they realise what you do when you are not there, that will show them.   
I bet you can't wait to be off. 


I told my work yesterday that I would be leaving on the 13th sept    everyone was lovely about it but my main manager wasn't to happy as it will be coming up to our busy time.  And his first question...you will be coming back won't you I know what you women are like.....  


I did tell him I was being more than fair as our policy says I don't need to advise you till MP then that would only give you 1 week, I am giving you just over 6 weeks.  He did shut up straight away when I said that   


Funny I have just taken two weeks leave and while I was off he had to get 3 people just to do my job....   Makes me feel so much better.  


The only nice thing is they are going to put the first 5 weeks as holiday and then start my adoption leave.  (I haven't taken any holiday leave this year as I was saving it incase I needed it) so I won't be due back till the end of 2014    (if I go back lol) 


Good luck everyone and remember you and your new lo is more important than some wombat managers


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Macgyver said:


> The only nice thing is they are going to put the first 5 weeks as holiday and then start my adoption leave. (I haven't taken any holiday leave this year as I was saving it incase I needed it) so I won't be due back till the end of 2014  (if I go back lol)
> 
> Good luck everyone and remember you and your new lo is more important than some wombat managers


I thought Adoption Leave had to be taken the day before the LO comes home at the latest?
https://www.gov.uk/adoption-pay-leave/leave


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm terrified to tell my boss.  I work two jobs, one is self employed (I have someone to cover that when I need time off) but my other salaried job is part time and and there were a lot of redundancies at my company last month and I was one of the lucky ones to be kept on.  I only work 6hrs a week there so I'm going to ask SW if there is anyway I can continue with this.


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

pauliboo said:


> Macgyver said:
> 
> 
> > The only nice thing is they are going to put the first 5 weeks as holiday and then start my adoption leave. (I haven't taken any holiday leave this year as I was saving it incase I needed it) so I won't be due back till the end of 2014  (if I go back lol)
> ...


They do, you'd better let them know, but usually you can take it at the end (if your company will let you carry it over to the next year).


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello all - with lots of conversation about 'work' hope you don't mind if I ask a question. I know this is months away for me as we are just doing HS now, but I have been wondering what happens.....

My company adoption leave states you have to tell you boss/HR when matched ( let's hypothetically let's say this is 1Aug for simplicity). Lets say MP is on 16 Sept when they state intro's start 1 Oct & LO comes home forever on 10 Oct. I'm a private person at work and wouldn't actually want to tell any colleagues about adoption (no-one knows at work what we are doing) until we are approved at MP on 16 Sept incase anything went wrong (plus i wouldn't tell the extended family til them so why should work colleagues know). But how how would you go about planning to be off - do you know what I mean? Also, our holiday policy is use it or lose it - we are not allowed to carry over to next year - so in theory if I had 4 weeks left I would be finishing 4 weeks prior to 10 Oct so before MP. 

Does this make sense? am I crazy to think about this now as could be at least 12 months til I have to think about it! I just can't get my head around how it works!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi lizard

Ill pm you
X


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Great news Kimmie   makes things much easier doesn't it. 

Chicken Legs - Wot an   your boss is!!! Misery guts. 

Good on you Macgyver!!!  

I'm not normally singing my bosses praises at all to be honest, but I told him about our adoption intentions and he was really pleased. Said his wife is adopted and said he understands I'll be taking a year adoption leave, hopefully next year. 
He knows what a rubbish time I've had with ivf and late mmc last year. 
And I think he likes that I confided in him too. I have to take time off in a couple of weeks for first appt so thought better to tell him now.


----------

